# Finally got a limit



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

All season has been one, two, or threes on geese. Heck, the most ducks I've got in one day this season was 6. I was getting a little flustered as even the geese have been seeming to have dissapeared. The last couple days have sure changed and after dropping two yesterday, I finally pulled my first limit of the season. Here is today's haul, and a photo of what waits for Saturday in another one of my fields if nothing changes until then..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoping these stick around for Saturday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Hoping these stick around for Saturday.


 Nice!!:shock:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Was that you shooting this morning.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice stack Hoss!8)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Was that you shooting this morning.


 Yes sir, it was me Matt. I set up a block east of us this morning since there had been a few coming in there as well. With the intent of trying to get some today in the secondary field and leaving the field the majority of them for Saturday to get my son a good shoot.

Worked out, I got a limit today and only messed with only a few of all the birds coming right now into the best field.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice stack Hoss!8)


Thanks Rob! Nice pile you and Nate put together today as well!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Rob! Nice pile you and Nate put together today as well!!


Where is this post?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Excellent shoot! Im glad you got into them! looks like things are looking good up there for you...I think you did better than us, considering the band!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Excellent shoot! Im glad you got into them! looks like things are looking good up there for you...I think you did better than us, considering the band!


 Thanks Nate. Could have been an easy 4 man shoot today even with being in a side field from the X Ill be hunting Saturday. I had to shut everything down, no calling or flagging and still had birds coming in on me today after I limited. Was fun just watching them work..

But I have to say with all the jewelry I've seen around this year, I am surprised with the 6 from yesterday and today, there was only one band. I've got two bands already that were tagged this summer just a couple miles from my house....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Nate. Could have been an easy 4 man shoot today even with being in a side field from the X Ill be hunting Saturday. I had to shut everything down, no calling or flagging and still had birds coming in on me today after I limited. Was fun just watching them work..
> 
> But I have to say with all the jewelry I've seen around this year, I am surprised with the 6 from yesterday and today, there was only one band. I've got two bands already that were tagged this summer just a couple miles from my house....


Lucky you!! sounds like a lot of action!

Im going to have to let the field we hunted sit for a week or so, they arent in there a bunch but when they are, usually you can get a couple shoots in if you hunt it smart. Better let it sit and they might pile back in. I'm going to check it out on Mon or Tue...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Lucky you!! sounds like a lot of action!
> 
> Im going to have to let the field we hunted sit for a week or so, they arent in there a bunch but when they are, usually you can get a couple shoots in if you hunt it smart. Better let it sit and they might pile back in. I'm going to check it out on Mon or Tue...


 Yeah, it's one of those special couple days right now. Only get them a few times a season. Hope it keeps up! I got a bit excited when I seen todays band as first glimpse, it was different than all the others. Thought for a fleeting moment if it was out of state... But then I realized it was one of those fandangled local stainless bands. I'll see what happens Saturday, and try to get you and Rob up here if it keeps up. ray:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Nate. Could have been an easy 4 man shoot today even with being in a side field from the X Ill be hunting Saturday. I had to shut everything down, no calling or flagging and still had birds coming in on me today after I limited. Was fun just watching them work..
> 
> But I have to say with all the jewelry I've seen around this year, I am surprised with the 6 from yesterday and today, there was only one band. I've got two bands already that were tagged this summer just a couple miles from my house....


Right on! you should Smoke'em!! you have an X with 200 birds!! good luck!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Right on! you should Smoke'em!! you have an X with 200 birds!! good luck!


 Hope so... The way my luck has been this season, something will happen and they will be long gone come Saturday haha!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the limit and the jewelry! There is something special about shooting honkers, late season, in the snow!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't beat a chin strap limit. Nice job man!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

hamernhonkers said:


> Can't beat a chin strap limit. Nice job man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's my mottto buddy! Haha. If I have a chance at a goose or two feet down in my face versus a limit of ducks??? I'll take the geese every time!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

The jealousy. My gun was jamming on me yesterday and I felt like an a** for wounding a few ducks and geese but I'm scouting a new spot tomorrow so hopefully Saturday will be a good day down here too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good luck to ya! Grew up down that way and surely know it can be rough going for em.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job man. congrats on another band


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Nice job man. congrats on another band


 Thanks buddy! ;-)


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

How'd it go today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ducksanddogs said:


> How'd it go today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crappy!! The birds had even doubled Friday in the rain. Was easy over 400 birds in this field. The deep freeze and wind Saturday morning must have froze em to the roost pond. NOT A SINGLE BIRD SHOWED UP!! Been a handful show up today though. I'm telling ya, just my luck for this season!!


----------

